# casting



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

got home from work tonight and headed to field for some practice had some helpers with me wife and grandson . tried off the ground casting and it worked!!!!!!!laid out 300 ft tape and then backed it up another 150feet.well first cast with700 calcutta was 450ft. i have been averaging 130yds.thank god for rocket fuel,every cast was over that 130yd mark , 4cast around 150yds. it was getting dark had to quit waing for tomorrow night..


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Please e-mail*

My in box is not working


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

DFORKMAN,which rocket fuel did you use?

Joe


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

red label tournament ,also use yellow label!bearing red everything else yellow.......


----------



## joeturse (Apr 26, 2003)

DFORKMAN said:


> *red label tournament ,also use yellow label!bearing red everything else yellow.......  *


You are saying red on the spool bearing's,and yellow on everyhing else?

Joe


----------



## DFORKMAN (Oct 21, 2003)

yes


----------

